# Anyone bought from Spideraddiction?



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi, has anyone bought from here? They have a few things i'm interested in but after sending them an email in English i got no reply...

www.Spideraddiction.de


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

no but now youve made me want some true spiders.......dam you!!!!:bash:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Write your message in English and the use Google Translate to send it in German aswell. : victory:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

:gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> :gasp:
> 
> image


Lactrodectus mactans mexicanus, pretty isn't it


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

naturechris said:


> no but now youve made me want some true spiders.......dam you!!!!:bash:


True spiders are the future my friend 



invertasnakes said:


> Write your message in English and the use Google Translate to send it in German aswell. : victory:


Cheers mate! Cos my german co-worker seems to be having a very long time off sick...


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lactrodectus mactans mexicanus, pretty isn't it


Its is, are they dangerous 

Are they rare?

Any other info you want to pass my way?

I like :flrt:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> Its is, are they dangerous
> 
> Are they rare?
> 
> ...


There dangerous but not as bad as the tabloids will lead you to believe. Again it's DWA listed


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

bobby said:


> :gasp:
> 
> image


Oh my gosh thats stunning:mf_dribble:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There dangerous but not as bad as the tabloids will lead you to believe. Again it's DWA listed


:bash:

That sucks, I was really hoping this was not going to be DWA


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

bobby said:


> :bash:
> 
> That sucks, I was really hoping this was not going to be DWA


so mate who cares about a stupid DWA get one if you want :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

tarantulamatt said:


> so mate who cares about a stupid DWA get one if you want :2thumb:


I would but for the sake of the hobby its not worth it 

So pretty though


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

My favorite Lactrodectus are...

L. bishopi









L. hasselti










And the L. tredeimguttatus










And i don't think you can beat the original black widow star, the L. mactans


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

tarantulamatt said:


> so mate who cares about a stupid DWA get one if you want :2thumb:


well your alot more safe then say owning a bushmaster! to get bitten by such a small spider would be a feat in itself!

very nice but too small for me!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

naturechris said:


> well your alot more safe then say owning a bushmaster! to get bitten by such a small spider would be a feat in itself!
> 
> very nice but too small for me!!


They aren't as small as people will have you believe


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> My favorite Lactrodectus are...
> 
> L. bishopi
> image
> ...


All very nice but I'm in love 
:lol2:

I want the big marble


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

think i stick with the tarantulas there nicer lol


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

hey drunken-tim, im hoping on getting a H.davidbowie, what other large, colorful true spiders make good pets? i also have a few pics that you may be able to I.D for me??


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I cant believe thats a scientific name :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

wait for the summer i get you some weird looking true spiders from outside with black and yellow stripes


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Theevilreddevil said:


> wait for the summer i get you some weird looking true spiders from outside with black and yellow stripes


ooohh

Can I have some? :blush:


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

wasp spiders?


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

naturechris said:


> wasp spiders?


yeah european wasp spiders i think


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

last year was the first time i had seen them didnt have a clue what they were lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> yeah european wasp spiders i think


It's strange because i live in the south west where were meant to have plenty of them, but i've not yet seen one....


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

never found these in the uk.....always had an eye out for them too
tho i have got a photo of a big black and yellow spider about 7inches across with a gecko hanging out of its mouth from the uganda/congo border.... scared the crap out of me as they turned up everywhere.....


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> wait for the summer i get you some weird looking true spiders from outside with black and yellow stripes


do you have those wasp spiders round your way Bri? I want one please!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

tarantulamatt said:


> so mate who cares about a stupid DWA get one if you want :2thumb:


just don't post pics of it all over the forums if you do, like a certain ex-member here.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> just don't post pics of it all over the forums if you do, like a certain ex-member here.


Ahahaha
Who done that?

What if you take a bite lol
You are going to have to come clean :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> just don't post pics of it all over the forums if you do, like a certain ex-member here.



Ohhh do tell the story


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bobby said:


> Ahahaha
> Who done that?
> 
> What if you take a bite lol
> You are going to have to come clean :lol2:


you take a bite from one of them, you'll be coming clean from your hospital bed, and probably getting a visit from your local council or the police if you post it all over the forums :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> you take a bite from one of them, you'll be coming clean from your hospital bed, and probably getting a visit from your local council or the police if you post it all over the forums :lol2:


:lol2:

Looks for brothers pillow :whistling2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> do you have those wasp spiders round your way Bri? I want one please!


 
yeah if i see them about i grab ya a few i think it was when the hotter weather was around last year lol. i see them in rowner of all places lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> yeah if i see them about i grab ya a few i think it was when the hotter weather was aroundlast year lol. i see the in rowner of all places lol


You could even sell them...


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You could even sell them...


....to me for free....


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> yeah if i see them about i grab ya a few i think it was when the hotter weather was around last year lol. i see them in rowner of all places lol


Rowner? They must be chav spiders then. No wonder I never find any in my garden :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

naturechris said:


> no but now youve made me want some true spiders.......dam you!!!!:bash:



yeah he does that..


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

gothling said:


> yeah he does that..


Ohhh i take it your after true spiders then?


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

after the pm rant we had couldn't you tell?

actualy were we not talking about the 'chav' spiders


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

gothling said:


> after the pm rant we had couldn't you tell?
> 
> actualy were we not talking about the 'chav' spiders


He does do that :devil:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

gothling said:


> after the pm rant we had couldn't you tell?
> 
> actualy were we not talking about the 'chav' spiders


Lol damn chavs :devil: (i'm wearing a pink umbro shirt, i think i'm turning)

And yeah i know what your after


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> i'm wearing a pink umbro shirt, i think i'm turning)



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

i'm sorry i have to briefly shun you... pink?

okay enough shunning...

so there's actualy a heteropoda davidbowie? that's pretty odd?

Castianeira longipalpa? i think?


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone know what these are?


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

hmmmmmmm ya added more lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

gothling said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> i'm sorry i have to briefly shun you... pink?
> 
> ...


You can't shun me i'm your favorite!  And yes a davidbowie spider...












gothling said:


> anyone know what this is?
> 
> 
> image


Looks similar to a common garden spider but looks male..


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You can't shun me i'm your favorite!



:flrt:


i added a few more ... they're so pretty, like gems.

mmmmmm, bowie


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

gothling said:


> :flrt:
> 
> 
> i added a few more ... they're so pretty, like gems.
> ...


Lol i thought a few extra popped up!!!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok i'm going to try to convert you all with a new thread with a few pics of my true spiders......  

Give me a mo to put those pics up!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i do have to go to bed soon, stupid work getting in the way of my chatting!


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

gothling said:


> anyone know what these are?
> 
> 
> image
> ...


I think the second one down is a male _telamonia dimidiata_ jumping spider. and the last one could be a green lynx spider but i'm not sure.


----------

